# Modding Logitech Z-2300



## xninox

Hi all, 

 I'm using z-2300 speakers with X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Pro. Subwoofer sounds great, but sattelites is total crap. I will change original satellites to better speakers later.
 I found x-fi modding tutorial on this site before several weeks, so I modded my x-fi: 1x ad8599 opamp, removed mute trasistors, removed all jamicons caps (changed to panasonic's FM, rubycons ZA..). Now, is time to mod my z2300 subwoofer amplifier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The problem is that I dont have enought experience for this. So, I need your help. I will change all capacitors to panasonic audio caps and I need to change all opamp too. 
 Can I change all JRC 4565 opamp's to LM4562 or AD8599? Is it works?

 here is some photo's:
â€žPicasaâ€œ Å¾iniatinklio albumai - Donatas - logitech z-23...

 sorry for my English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thank you


----------



## nobb

I dont think it's worth it. The Logitech's internal crossover is designed for the particular satellites. Ive tried attaching a pair of nicer satellites/bookshelf speakers to the Logitech Z2300 and the midbass sounds VERY muffled (does not sound like that when attached to a standard receiver). I think the crossover inside the Logitech overcompensates electronically for the stock satellite's midbass inadequacies so the signal going out to the satellites is heavily equalized.


----------



## xninox

bad news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree with your answer. But, maybe there is a chance to bypass internal crossover ? somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank's for the answer nobb


----------



## sirlukas

This is very interesting. Does anyone actually know what is inside of the Z-2300 amp?
 I have got the same speakers, but with different satellites (AIWA SX- LEM70, borrowed pictures below). I would be very much interested if there is anything we could do to improve the sound.
 I must admit that even with those crappy Aiwa'a the system sounds better than with stock satellites.
 I was thinking of upgrading the cable from subwoofer (RCA to plain cable) and/or upgrading those satellites, what are your thought guys?


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Bump. I was blessed enough to get these speakers from a friend today, and they sound great, although the satellites are a little lacking. I really don't think the sub is lacking, but the satellites could use work. Parts-Express has some useful stuff. I also have a 500 watt 18" sub lying around, but the Logitech bass amp is only pushing 120 watts. It would probably be more than enough, but I would want to get a little more out of the 18. How about just trying some decent bookshelf speakers from Craigslist and seeing how that goes?


----------



## JRG1990

The logitechs sub driver can be changed, loads of people have swapped out the sub driver search youtube, also seperate tweeters can be added to the satilites.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Thanks. I looked on Youtube, and someone is using some JL subs. I am currently watching some 8 inch JL subs on Ebay now. As for the satellites, I think i will go with Craigslist if I care.


----------

